# Gonal F in the fridge



## mp9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,
I am currently d/r in my cycle and have my baseline scan tomorrow.  We were away for 1 night yesterday and when I came home today I realised that my fridge had not been closed properly - for a period of 24 hrs.  My gonal f is stored in the fridge and i'm worried that it is no longer effective.  Please can someone advise me on this, as I am hopefully due to start stimming tomorrow   

Thanks,

mp9


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi mp9,

Gonal F is still fine to use if stored out of the fridge for up to 3 months (if it hasn't been opened), if it has already been started then it is fine for up to 28 days. It'll be fine to start using tomorrow 

All the best for your cycle     
Maz x


----------



## mp9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you


----------

